# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακόπτη μεγάλης διάρκειας…;

## abeness

Παίδες χρειάζομαι έναν σχετικά οικονομικό χρονοδιακόπτη που να μετράει αντίστροφα μια διαρκεία περίπου δύο χρόνια, και όταν τελειώσει αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα να μου κλείνει ένα ρελέ.

Ο χρόνος πρέπει να είναι προγραμματιζόμενος με κάποιο τρόπο.
Η τροφοδοσία που θα παρέχω για την λειτουργία του θα είναι συνεχής.

Δεν χρειάζομαι κάποιου είδους ένδειξης του χρόνου που θα τρέχει, απλά όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνει αυτό που χρειάζεται.
Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα έτοιμο στο εμπόριο;;;

----------


## dalai

Τι μπορει να θες σε 2 δυο χρονια ?

----------


## abeness

> Τι μπορει να θες σε 2 δυο χρονια ?



βασικά το θέλω σαν ένα είδος υπενθύμισης.

----------


## klik

Το google έχει schedule, τα κινητά έχουν υπενθυμίσεις, οι υπολογιστές έχουν υπενθυμίσεις. Δεν έχουν όμως ρελέ.

----------


## abeness

> Το google έχει schedule, τα κινητά έχουν υπενθυμίσεις, οι υπολογιστές έχουν υπενθυμίσεις. Δεν έχουν όμως ρελέ.



Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά όλα αυτά ΤΑ ΞΕΡΩ... ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ SPAMAROUME...

----------


## moutoulos

Φίλε μου δεν spam-άρουμε, σου λέει κάτι λογικό, σε αντίθεση με αυτό που λες ...
Εκτός και αν μας εξηγήσεις καλύτερα τι εννοείς. Απλά για απλή υπενθύμιση είναι
... απλά παράλογο θα πω, να βάλεις χρονοδιακόπτη αντίστροφου χρόνου.

Εγώ ας πούμε όλες τις "μακροχρόνιες" υπενθυμίσεις μου, τι έχω στο icloud που 
είναι ημερολόγιο, και εκεί γράφω ΚΤΕΟ αυτοκινήτων μετά απο 2 χρόνια, δουλείες 
μετά απο 1 χρόνο ... και γενικά κάτι που δεν θα θυμηθώ σε μια συγκεκριμένη η/μ.

----------


## agis68

Tωρα σαν κύκλωμα κατι εκτός μικροελεγχτή δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ....αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα θα βρεις υλοποίηση γιατί κανεις δεν σκεφτεται να ανοίξει ενα ρελε μετα απο 2 χρόνια.....λιγο spooky μου φαίνεται....(πχ θα πεθάνω σε λίγο και θέλω σε 2 ετη απο σήμερα να οδηγήσει ρελε να ανοιξει το σεντουκι με τις λιρες)....

----------


## abeness

> Φίλε μου δεν spam-άρουμε, σου λέει κάτι λογικό, σε αντίθεση με αυτό που λες ...
> Εκτός και αν μας εξηγήσεις καλύτερα τι εννοείς. Απλά για απλή υπενθύμιση είναι
> ... απλά παράλογο θα πω, να βάλεις χρονοδιακόπτη αντίστροφου χρόνου.
> 
> Εγώ ας πούμε όλες τις "μακροχρόνιες" υπενθυμίσεις μου, τι έχω στο icloud που 
> είναι ημερολόγιο, και εκεί γράφω ΚΤΕΟ αυτοκινήτων μετά απο 2 χρόνια, δουλείες 
> μετά απο 1 χρόνο ... και γενικά κάτι που δεν θα θυμηθώ σε μια συγκεκριμένη η/μ.



Φίλε μου καλή σου μέρα
1. Αν ήθελα κάτι που να έχει σχέση με χρονοδιακόπτη - υπενθύμηση σε icloud κ.λπ. θα πήγενα να έφτιαχνα ένα post σε κάποιο forum που ασχολήτε με αυτά τα θέματα.
Όμως το έχω ανεβάσει στο hlektronika.gr -> Χρονοκυκλώματα άρα δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι τέτοιο... κάνω κάτι λάθος;;;

2. Όπως μπορείς να δεις πάνω στο post αναφέρω καθαρά νομίζω μιλάω  για Ρελέ και για συνεχή τροφοδοσία κ.λπ. και νομίζω οτι είναι αυτονόητο οτι μιλάω για κύκλωμα... μήπως δεν το περιγράφω σωστά;;;
Αν είναι να το διευρκινήσω λοιπόν... θέλω κύκλωμα... πλακέτα... πως το λένε;;;

Το τι θα το κάνω αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 
Έχετε κάτι υπόψη σας, αυτό ρωτάω.





> Tωρα σαν κύκλωμα κατι εκτός μικροελεγχτή δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ....αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα θα βρεις υλοποίηση γιατί κανεις δεν σκεφτεται να ανοίξει ενα ρελε μετα απο 2 χρόνια.....λιγο spooky μου φαίνεται....(πχ θα πεθάνω σε λίγο και θέλω σε 2 ετη απο σήμερα να οδηγήσει ρελε να ανοιξει το σεντουκι με τις λιρες)....



Φίλε μου ναι μπορεί να είναι λίγο spooky όπως λές αλλά δεν είναι πάντα έτσι.
Για μικροελεγχτή ναι θέλει, απλά απο το να το φτιάξω που δεν έχω τις γνώσεις  ψάχνω κάτι έτοιμο.

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ. Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα ...
Σε DIY δεν έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου. Οπότε πάς σε έτοιμο ψηφιακό:

http://id-shop.gr/prodcat.php?cat=308
http://www.ilmako.gr/hager-eg493e-4.html
http://www.elfa.gr/index.php/product...-15-07-08.html

Η τιμή τους βέβαια κυμαίνεται απο περίπου 80-90 εως ... 300ε.

----------


## her

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι και να βρεις κάποιο κύκλωμα, πως θα το δοκιμάσεις ότι δουλεύει σωστά; Μια ιδέα είναι να πάρεις ένα απλό ρολόι με display http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven-segment_display

  Και να φτιαχτεί κύκλωμα που όταν θα ενεργοποιείτε η χρονολογία ή ημερομηνία (ποιο δύσκολο) που θα έχεις επιλέξει τότε να σου δίνει μια έξοδο. 

Η επιλογή μπορεί να γίνει μια δυο τρόπους:

  Θα κατασκευαστεί κύκλωμα που θα είναι καθορισμένο να δουλέψει το 2016 π.χ (ή συγκεκριμένη  ημερομηνία) και μετά από 2 χρόνια δεν θα ξανά δουλέψει. Αν θες να ξανά δουλέψει ή θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις και άλλο κύκλωμα , για άλλη ημερομηνία ή θα πρέπει να γυρίσεις την ημερομηνία στο ρολόι  2 χρόνια πίσω  

Πλεονεκτήματα:
Πολύ χαμηλό κόστος
Εύκολο στη κατασκευή (για χρονολογία όχι ημερομηνία)
Εύκολο στην δοκιμή
Βάζοντας μια μπαταρία δεν θα χάνει την ώρα σε περίπτωση διακοπής (θεωρητικά γιατί μετά από 6 χρόνια η μπαταρία θα είναι για πέταμα)

Μειονεκτήματα:
Αν θες να μην ξανά ασχοληθείς με το ρολόι τότε θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις π.χ 10 διαφορετικά κυκλώματα όπου θα σου βγάλουν 20 χρόνια.
Αγορά ρολογιού με συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία display


Σου κάνει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## abeness

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και τον χρόνο σας.
Μάλλον θα καταφύγω σε κάτι σαν αυτό που λέει ο φίλος μας ο her μιας και δεν βλέπω κάτι που να είναι σε κάποια ανεκτή τιμή και να μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά μου όπως θέλω  :frown: 

Πάντως αν δείτε κάτι ρίξτε κανένα σίρμα...  :Smile:

----------


## xsterg

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι απαραιτητα θες να οπλιζει ρελε. καταλαβαινεις οτι ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο στην επαληθευση της λειτουργιας του. πολλα μπορουν να πανε στραβα σε ενα κυκλωμα που ενεργοποιειται μια φορα στα 2 χρονια. 
γιατι δεν μας λες τι ειναι αυτο που θες να κανεις για να βρουμε τον πιο σωστο τροπο υλοποιησης του που μπορει να μην ειναι καν με ηλεκτρονικα!!

----------


## SRF

> Τι μπορει να θες σε 2 δυο χρονια ?



Μα... τι άλλο? Την λήξη της κυβερνησης! Πιθανολογώ ότι το ρελέ θα κτυπάει καμπάνες (α'λα αναστάσεως)!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

BASILIS971 (23-12-13), 

moutoulos (22-12-13)

----------


## el greco 1

κοιτα τα μικρα plc εχουν ετησιουs χρονοδικοπτεs με παραμετρουs ημεραs μηνα ετουs και ωραs!απλοs επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το διαστημα των 2 ετων χρειαζεται μια εφεδρικη μπαταρια για να μην σταματα σε διακοπεs τιs τασηs!

----------


## katsigiannis

Πιστευω πως ειναι απλο.Χρησημοποιεις ενα παλιο κινητο με υπενθυμιση, το εχεις μονιμα στην μπριζα, και εχεις ενα κυκλωματακι στην εξοδο της δονισης που να οπλιζει το ρελε.Ετοιμος και χωρις μεγαλο κοστος.Παντως με εχει φαει η περιεργεια γιατι να θες να οπλιζει ρελε σε δυο χρονια.

----------


## aris285

να πω και εγω την ιδεα μου.
ενα ρωλοι με 7segments στο οποιο συνδεουμε στα αντειστιχα segments πυλες και οταν ερθει στη καθορισμενη ημερομηνια τωτε οι πυλες θα δοσουν την εξοδο.

----------


## her

> να πω και εγω την ιδεα μου.
> ενα ρωλοι με 7segments στο οποιο συνδεουμε στα αντειστιχα segments πυλες και οταν ερθει στη καθορισμενη ημερομηνια τωτε οι πυλες θα δοσουν την εξοδο.



Και εγώ αυτό πρότεινα στο #10

----------


## haris_216

πάντως είναι προφανές ότι όλους μας έχει φάει η περιέργεια για το τι είναι αυτό που θέλει να κάνει!!!
ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν και ίσως σε 2+ χρόνια μάθουμε, αν είναι αρκετά εντυπωσιακό (στο μυαλό μου έχω το "V for Vendetta" :Ohmy: )

----------


## moutoulos

Άβυσσος το μυαλό ... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... του ανθρώπου.

----------


## el greco 1

ισωs να εχει εφαρμογη πανω σε καποια μηχανη και θελει αs πουμε να ενεργοποιοισει ενα alarm για service πχ! αυτο ειναι κατι λογικο και εφαρμοσιμο.

----------


## Panoss

Ίσως ναι αρκούδος και θέλει πέσει σε παρατεταμένη χειμερία νάρκη, δηλαδή δίχρονη... :Blink: 
Ντάξει, μια σκέψη κάναμε...tomato1.gif

----------


## xsterg

ε ας το πει ο ιδιος!! σιγα το κρατικο μυστικο! παντως αν θελει να το κανει για σερβις σε μηχανη ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια! πρωτον γιατι τα σερβις στις μηχανες δεν πανε με τον χρονο συνηθως αλλα με τις ωρες εργασιας. και δευτερον γιατι το ιδιο πραγμα μπορει να γινει απλα με ενα ταμπελακι επανω στην μηχανη που γραφει το επομενο σερβις. τοσο απλα!

----------


## dalai

Δεδομενου οτι: 
-μας λες οτι το θες για υπενθιμηση των πελατων για servise αλλα ειναι 10 φορες πιο ευκολο και τζαπα να του κανεις ενα τηλεφωνο 
-Δεν μπορεις να το κανεις με το χερι ,αρα δεν θα εχεις καμοια προσβαση στη συσκευη
-update:εισαι επαγκελματιας και ασχολησε με επισκευες και πωλησεις
-Θελεις να εχει οποσδηποτε ρελε και καλα για να αναβει η φωτεινη ενδειξη "ΚΑΝΕ ΜΕ SERVICE"
Συμπερενω ασφαλως οτι το θελεις για να κλειδωνεις "αυτοματα" τη συσκευη καθε δυο χρονια και το service να γινετε ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ

----------

